# How to stop the condensation?



## Gasper (Apr 26, 2006)

We just come back from our first winterish weekend away since got our Autocruise April this year, notice there were lot of condensation even before we went to bed, especially on the back corner the motorhome metal frame was drip with water, we pull the seats cushions away was quite shock to discover one corner seat/bed wooden base shows damp marks, the cushion was damp on the surface too. 

We learned something new each time on our trip, last time on York show we bought windscreen padded cover like everyone else on the Rallie, is it possible due to that we put it on too late on the day? we put it on after our evening meal (all the cooking and that), or should we leave the heating on low all the time? 

Appreciate for any advise. 

Gasper


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Was the condensation there before you cooked ? It's always a good idea, however cold outside, to open a window both above the cooker and at the top of the van. 

The water for condensation comes from you and your cooking. Are you sure there are no blocked ventilation holes ? There is a tendency in a MH, where draughts from vents can be a pain, for the vents to get blocked up. Apart from being rather dangerous if your gas is not burning properly, this also encourages condensation.

I'd say keep the heating on low rather than switching it on and off. Put your silver screens on as soon as you park and try to keep a good through flow of warm air in the van.

G


----------



## Gasper (Apr 26, 2006)

Grizzly,

We'll have a check through the points you made, thanks for the advise.

Gasper


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Is your 'silver screen' internal or external ? . . IMO the external one is the best by far


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*condensation*

Hi

I agree with the above points - especially the use of an outside screen covers.

I generally have a roof vent open when cooking.

Also are you on gas heating or electric? 1 litre of gas will give off almost one litre of water in the combustion process. Electric heating is "dry".

Rapide561


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: condensation*



Rapide561 said:


> Also are you on gas heating or electric? 1 litre of gas will give off almost one litre of water in the combustion process. Electric heating is "dry".
> Rapide561


You gas heater should be flued to outside so none of the products of combustion enter the motorhome. The water from the cooker does however -both steam from pans and products of combustion.
This, and people in the vans produce all the warm air that condenses on any cold surface.

G


----------



## Gasper (Apr 26, 2006)

vicdicdoc,

Our silver screen can be use as internal and external, we found out should not used it for internal in winter when the MH is not in used, it start to get mouldy between windscreen and silver screen after some days or weeks, unless we not used it correctly, so we only used our silver screen externally.

Gasper


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I don't want to sound like a jeremiah Gasper but it does sound as if you have a damp problem somewhere.

You should not be getting condensation problems bad enough to cause mould on a silver screen when the van is empty.

I wonder if you ought to have some sort of damp check ?

G


----------



## Gasper (Apr 26, 2006)

Our heating is by gas.
We will go through the vents check, open a little bit of window when cooking next time, unfortunelly the roof extractor fan been replaced by air condition, perhaps it wasn't a wise decision to made but we didn't know at the time, have read about some worry their safty or security when left the roof vent or window open when sleep in the hot summer night we thought the air condition is the solution, perhaps there is no perfect MH for all circumstance, just have to compromise on some. 
Thanks to all advises, much appreciated!

Gasper


----------



## Gasper (Apr 26, 2006)

Gasper said:


> Our heating is by gas.
> 
> Sorry! after checked with huby our heating system is by diesel
> 
> ...


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

the condensation you mention is quite common in vans, we had vent boards fitted in ours.may i suggest that you try putting the side windows onto night setting.this leaves a slight gap for air to circulate.also have the bathroom skylight open and if needed leave the door open.also have the heating on low.dont want you to freeze to death.is there only the one skylight,the one you have relaced with aircon.If all this makes it too cold for you then try putting nespaper under and behind the cushions instead.


----------



## Jani (Oct 14, 2006)

When pottering around in 'do it all' today I noticed some silver sheeting ( double sided ) for use in the attic, I am wondering if this would be of value as an external screen ?

It is in 3 thin layers - silver, bubble wrap, silver and would easily go thru a window or door frame or even possibly be adapted so that suction pads could be connected via some elastic to use on the inside of the van.

At £25 for a roll ( deep enough I think to cover the screen ) I am wondering if this would suffice for now rather than spending out over £100 for a taylormade one ? There were also narrower ones available, but I feel this size would probably be better to give a complete cover.

I am going to measure the windscreen on our hymer tomorrow and then phone in to check the dimensions of this wrap, but what are your thoughts on it ? Would it be 'good enough' to help prevent this condensation ?

Thanks,

Jani


----------



## Gasper (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi! cabby, We will follow exactly what you suggest on our next trip, thanks to all who gave tips and advises.

Gasper


----------

